# Help on out of bounds pow riding?



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, I've been snowboarding for the past maybe 7 years, only the last 2 with commitment, but a week or so ago I went to Le Massif in Quebec and found out I have no idea how to ride well in pow/ close tree conditions. I was stopping and starting ever few meters cause either I would dig my front end of my board in and flip, or have really close trees that I had to slow down for.

Do you guys have any tips for the noob powder rider? 

Thanks 
glm


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

glm said:


> Hi, I've been snowboarding for the past maybe 7 years, only the last 2 with commitment, but a week or so ago I went to Le Massif in Quebec and found out I have no idea how to ride well in pow/ close tree conditions. I was stopping and starting ever few meters cause either I would dig my front end of my board in and flip, or have really close trees that I had to slow down for.
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for the noob powder rider?
> 
> ...


I had to learn how to ride pow last year in Tahoe. The trick is to keep your back leg boned and front leg loose. This keeps you tail heavy so your nose stays above the pow. You also have to alter how you turn in deep powder. You are basically surfing the snow in these situations. Also, if you don't have to, don't stop. It's easier to plane on top of the pow with some speed. Some instances, you'll straight up sink if you stop if the powder is deep.

Obviously, take your time around trees. Don't want you running into any. 

If you know in advance that you are going to spend your day in the pow, it helps to set your stance back on your board. This will be easier on that back leg. 

Are you riding a rocker? Rockered snowboards help a ton in powder. Otherwise, prepare yourself to have a back leg that burns.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed responses, you guys are awesome.
My current setup is Arbor blacklist 157 with Burton customs at 15/-15 with no setback that day (I know it would have helped, but I was riding a lot of everything that day)I'm 160 lbs give or take 10.

Next week I'm going to Tremblant, so I'll pray for snow so I can practice those tips you guys gave me. 



this is a pic from there









Thanks for you great responses
glm


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I ventured into the backcountry in January where there was knee to waist deep powder in the trees. I've ridden powder where it was a quick dart off a groomer into the trees but never deep like this and on a decent slope. First off my back leg hurt so bad because I had my board still at a centered stance. Keeping it seriously bent and leaning back on it killed. The next problem I faced is I had no fucking clue how to carve in the fluffy this deep and steep. I'd start hauling ass and go to link turns and end up tumbling. For some reason I could only toe side and if I went heel side I couldn't transition back. Obviously learning in the trees is not easy to do nor do I recommend it. You have to think quick with your line when going that fast to stay on top. The only picture I could find off hand of me just about to get into the trees, signed by Travis Rice...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Umm why are you going out of bounds without gear especially this season :dunno: For your own safety I hope you're talking about off-piste. Is that what you mean? People who don't have any avy training are dumb to go out of bounds.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Umm why are you going out of bounds without gear especially this season :dunno: For your own safety I hope you're talking about off-piste. Is that what you mean? People who don't have any avy training are dumb to go out of bounds.


+ this ^^^... I've been riding 19 years or so now, LOTS of experience in trees, powder, off-piste kinda stuff and out of bounds still scares the shit out of me. I like to board where people have bombed the avalanches away and there are people with sleds and carts to haul my carcass off the hill if I nearly kill myself. 

My girlfriend learned to powder board this year, first thing you've got to do is stand back, stand waaaaaay back (think the jolly green giant). If you've ever slalom water skied or wake boarded it would help with the stance and turning motions. Also if you can find a more shallow (what's the oposite of deep?) stash of powder, it'll be easier to get the feeling without being total swallowed whole by it.

I was riding in basically bottomless powder this year in Fernie, and it's a totally different feeling. Takes a beating on your legs to do what snowolf says: stand back and go a little more limp to let your legs absorb the bumps...


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Umm why are you going out of bounds without gear especially this season :dunno: For your own safety I hope you're talking about off-piste. Is that what you mean? People who don't have any avy training are dumb to go out of bounds.


Considering it's only Quebec I think he's talking about glades, and from the pic it really seems like it. Looks fun tho, maybe I'll head up there on a weekend before this season is out.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I didn't realize it was Quebec, but 200 people can go down a slope and it rip out on the 201 person. It just takes finding that magical release spot where the snow isn't as deep. I am always going to preach awareness since avalanches suck.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I didn't realize it was Quebec, but 200 people can go down a slope and it rip out on the 201 person. It just takes finding that magical release spot where the snow isn't as deep. I am always going to preach awareness since avalanches suck.


Yep, had a couple people die in BC already this year. They could still happen in Quebec, I wouldn't take the risk. I know where the OP is coming from though. In Ontario there basically are no glades, anything that isn't a run is "out of bounds" which is very different from "outside the resort boundary" in avalanche country.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

glm said:


> Thanks for the detailed responses, you guys are awesome.
> My current setup is Arbor blacklist 157 with Burton customs at 15/-15 with no setback that day (I know it would have helped, but I was riding a lot of everything that day)I'm 160 lbs give or take 10.
> 
> Next week I'm going to Tremblant, so I'll pray for snow so I can practice those tips you guys gave me.
> ...


From the pic, its not very steep, a pow board will be alot easier...and by pow I mean one with a shovel nose with some rise and setback; and perhaps a taper/split/shorter tail....not necessarily a rocker. Ime a rocker board in 8 inches of pow is fine but in 18+ inches...its a piece of shit that folds up and sinks.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

glm said:


> Hi, I've been snowboarding for the past maybe 7 years, only the last 2 with commitment, but a week or so ago I went to Le Massif in Quebec and found out I have no idea how to ride well in pow/ close tree conditions. I was stopping and starting ever few meters cause either I would dig my front end of my board in and flip, or have really close trees that I had to slow down for.
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for the noob powder rider?
> 
> ...


Other than a powder board, and the great suggestions here...set your bindings all the way back on your board. Both at the last set of holes toward the tail. Wax and scrape abundantly. Enjoy your surf-board.


----------

